
The Social Graph, and why rel=”me” is doomed to failure - danw
http://thecodetrain.co.uk/2008/11/the-social-graph-and-why-relme-is-doomed-to-failure/
======
SingAlong
rel="me" isn't going to vanish. They would just get better with better
services.

 _So why is requiring reciprocation a problem?_

This isn't a problem either. Why take a pessimistic peep into everything? What
if Simon Wilson likes to show off his other profiles? When X is on twitter and
has a blog too, then X would like to show off his blog on Twitter and hence
link to that too(or maybe not). Once a good number of frequently used services
add XFN or FOAF support(a lot do), it would be easier for other smaller
services to connect the users and their friends thru this link relationship.
This might not be useful for the 'common' or 'average' users the author
mentions but would be a gold mine for developers to make use of.

